# Why so many 2mg?



## Hooked (6/5/19)

I'm seeing 2mg as the only option available in a lot of juice these days, whereas a year ago it was almost unheard of. What's up? If some people want 2mg that's fine, but more often than not it's *only* 2mg which is available. 

Will it be 1mg next, followed by zero nic sold with nic shots? Is this where it's leading and we are being conditioned to ease into it slowly??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> I'm seeing 2mg as the only option available in a lot of juice these days, whereas a year ago it was almost unheard of. What's up? If some people want 2mg that's fine, but more often than not it's *only* 2mg which is available.
> 
> Will it be 1mg next, followed by zero nic sold with nic shots? Is this where it's leading and we are being conditioned to ease into it slowly??


Thats how it works in the EU bud. 0mg juices sold with nic shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> I'm seeing 2mg as the only option available in a lot of juice these days, whereas a year ago it was almost unheard of. What's up? If some people want 2mg that's fine, but more often than not it's *only* 2mg which is available.
> 
> Will it be 1mg next, followed by zero nic sold with nic shots? Is this where it's leading and we are being conditioned to ease into it slowly??



I started noticing this a year ago. I think there could be a few reasons. The 2 main ones I can think of is:

With the more modern RTA's and RDA's the focus is a lot on vapour production and flavour, especially dual coil atties. That leads to higher nic intake so they lower it in the juice.

Flavour is much smoother with lower nic. Nic is a main contributer to throat hit and not everyone wants that. So they get the lower nic.

Personally I'm not phased much about it. My end target is to get off from nic addiction so this suits me. Also I haven't find much of a difference betweem the 2 and 3 mg nic juices that affects my nic fix. If I crave some nic I use 6mg or higher juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

GerharddP said:


> Thats how it works in the EU bud. 0mg juices sold with nic shots



We'll probably go the same way. By the way, I'm not a "bud".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> We'll probably go the same way. By the way, I'm not a "bud".


That right, she’s a Budette

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/19)

With the new regulations coming into effect we might see only 0mg Nic on the market. It’s also my target to get off nicotine by end of this year so I also started mixing at 2mg. Having started at 18mg Free Nic I feel it’s a huge achievement! I’m probably derailing....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP (7/5/19)

Hooked said:


> We'll probably go the same way. By the way, I'm not a "bud".


Sorry...didnt check..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crazyj (7/5/19)

When I first started noticing 2mg juices I never thought much of it.after quiting stinkies I was vaping 35mg nic salts and 6mg freebase for direct lung.stopped with nic salts and was mostly on 6mg direct lung.whenever I had 3mg my juice would last about half the time of what it did compared to 6mg.makes one think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/19)

Crazyj said:


> When I first started noticing 2mg juices I never thought much of it.after quiting stinkies I was vaping 35mg nic salts and 6mg freebase for direct lung.stopped with nic salts and was mostly on 6mg direct lung.whenever I had 3mg my juice would last about half the time of what it did compared to 6mg.makes one think.



@Crazyj Wish I vaped less on a higher nic but unfortunately not. Whatever the nic strength I puff continually - I think I just like the flavours!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/19)

I stopped on 6 mg for about a month and then went to 3. Now I diy a lot and do 2 mg, and still vape round about the same amount. Even had so 0 in there sometimes, consistent consumption. 

Made peace that I’m a serial vaper that enjoys multiple flavours and variety. Only time I’ll go up in nic is with the pipes, but need to stay away from high nic and salts. I’ll overdo it with them unless by pipe, puf, puf, Drag, not drag drag drag drag silver.  Enjoying it with or without nic, but like my 2 mg, so think I’ll keep going. Not the nic that is bad for me, unless taken straight from my the bottle, and I must have at least one vice in my life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I stopped on 6 mg for about a month and then went to 3. Now I diy a lot and do 2 mg, and still vape round about the same amount. Even had so 0 in there sometimes, consistent consumption.
> 
> Made peace that I’m a serial vaper that enjoys multiple flavours and variety. Only time I’ll go up in nic is with the pipes, but need to stay away from high nic and salts. I’ll overdo it with them unless by pipe, puf, puf, Drag, not drag drag drag drag silver.  Enjoying it with or without nic, but like my 2 mg, so think I’ll keep going. Not the nic that is bad for me, unless taken straight from my the bottle, and I must have at least one vice in my life.



@Room Fogger Yep, I'm also "a serial vaper that enjoys multiple flavours and variety."!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

